# Recommended laminate router



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

For doing arborite on counter tops etc , is one better than the other . I read a review and the Bosch colt got good reviews . I need it yesterday and according to there site they have it in stock at HD , but way more expensive than Amazon.ca 

Bosch | Bosch Variable Speed Palm Grip Router | Home Depot Canada


http://www.amazon.ca/Bosch-PR20EVSK...=1434437073&sr=8-1&keywords=Bosch+colt+router


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

what's wrong w/ the routers you have... they will do just fine...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/38451-small-routers-comparison.html


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Ask HD to meet the Amazon price. Sometimes they'll do it. If you want accessories, such as the two adapters needed for using PC sized bushings or one of the special bases, you'll probably have to order it on Amazon anyhow. 

Stick is right too. However, I don't like horsing around a full size router when the Colt will do just fine. Besides, who doesn't want another power tool just because you want it?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

why doesn't customer service and support ever figure into tool reviews???


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Because most reviews are given before they need customer support or service, I think. They get the tool use it a few times and then write a review.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

so why don't they call CS as part of the review using an older tool that has an "issue(s)"???...
add surveys from owners of similar tools...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I think we are talking two different things here. You are talking about buyers and I am talking about reviewers who have already bought.

Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Like Stick says, you already have routers that will do the job. I've used 3 1/2 hp plunges to do it if I didn't feel like packing 2 routers around. You may still need to dress the edges with a file after you are done trimming. I'm not sure I've ever done a top so well that I didn't think I could improve on it with a little file work. I've known guy at least one guy that didn't have a router and did the whole job with a file. If you aren't familiar with doing that let us know.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> I think we are talking two different things here. You are talking about buyers and I am talking about reviewers who have already bought.
> 
> Herb


rate the tool's customer service part of the review...
collect data from users and include it as part of the review...


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Like Stick says, you already have routers that will do the job. I've used 3 1/2 hp plunges to do it if I didn't feel like packing 2 routers around. You may still need to dress the edges with a file after you are done trimming. I'm not sure I've ever done a top so well that I didn't think I could improve on it with a little file work. I've known guy at least one guy that didn't have a router and did the whole job with a file. If you aren't familiar with doing that let us know.


Totally agree. I follow up with a file as well. Laminate can be very sharp. VOE:crying:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Before we had trim routers we used to use a block plane and file,and even after when the router hit the wall we had to hand trim the edges.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

don't forget the shears and slitters..


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Yep, those too, and even in the early days BR (before Routers) that had crude hand trimmers, not as fancy as those and didn't work as well but got the job done. Actually those work pretty darn good. And are quieter too. LOL.

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DesertRatTom said:


> Ask HD to meet the Amazon price. Sometimes they'll do it. If you want accessories, such as the two adapters needed for using PC sized bushings or one of the special bases, you'll probably have to order it on Amazon anyhow.
> 
> Stick is right too. However, I don't like horsing around a full size router when the Colt will do just fine. Besides, who doesn't want another power tool just because you want it?


Tom great point ! .I believe I've done that once before last year . It's certainly worth a try


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> what's wrong w/ the routers you have... they will do just fine...


Guys I have no issues doing the top with my Festool , I'm a little concerned about doing a 4" strip on the sides though . 
So you guys say kibosh it? 

Dang I was looking forward to a new toy


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Guys I have no issues doing the top with my Festool , I'm a little concerned about doing a 4" strip on the sides though .
> So you guys say kibosh it?
> 
> Dang I was looking forward to a new toy


get the new toy or put the money towards insulating the garage...


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Guys I have no issues doing the top with my Festool , I'm a little concerned about doing a 4" strip on the sides though .
> So you guys say kibosh it?
> 
> Dang I was looking forward to a new toy


Why don't you do the 4" strip on your router table?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

vchiarelli said:


> Why don't you do the 4" strip on your router table?


Hey Vince there's only room on this thread for one comedian :lol:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> get the new toy or put the money towards insulating the garage...


I think insulation is next summers project


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

I say put on a heavier jacket and tell yourself you insulated.

GET THE COLT.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DesertRatTom said:


> Ask HD to meet the Amazon price. Sometimes they'll do it. If you want accessories, such as the two adapters needed for using PC sized bushings or one of the special bases, you'll probably have to order it on Amazon anyhow.
> 
> Stick is right too. However, I don't like horsing around a full size router when the Colt will do just fine. Besides, who doesn't want another power tool just because you want it?


Well they wouldn't bend on it . I don't blame them as its hard to compete with online but I swore I've done it before . Should of talked to another clerk . Oh well I'll ge by

Guys I wasn't aware of files and stuff for doing laminate . Guess I better watch some more videos yet


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

boogalee said:


> I say put on a heavier jacket and tell yourself you insulated.
> 
> GET THE COLT.


Actually I've worked for hours below freezing in there before in a Tshirt and bids . It's my hands that become the issue


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Rick cut the 4"strip on the table saw, ........

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Rick cut the 4"strip on the table saw, ........
> 
> Herb


Herb I was actually going to cut oversized strips with my track saw . I think it has a fairly non aggressive blade


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> I think insulation is next summers project


Likely story! You'll be out riding that new two-stroke instead of insulating.

Memories...my first street bike was a Yamaha RD350 two-stroke. I remember the billboard advertisement was; "Voted most likely to loose your license on". 

There wasn't a Honda 550 or 750 that could catch me. But...I couldn't keep plugs in the damn thing. I finally got rid of it. Boy, was it a fun bike!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Guys I wasn't aware of files and stuff for doing laminate . Guess I better watch some more videos yet


think in terms of sheet metal deburring...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

boogalee said:


> I say put on a heavier jacket and tell yourself you insulated.
> 
> GET THE COLT.


agreed....
but the full kit 
PR20EVSNK Palm Router Laminate Installer Kit | Bosch Power Tools
and plunge base...
PR20EVSPK 1 HP Colt? VS Palm Router Combo Kit | Bosch Power Tools


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ya I think the kit would be the way to go . Someday


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Ya I think the kit would be the way to go . Someday


oh yes.... no regrets....
and add the plunge later...
or get both kits....


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Ya I think the kit would be the way to go . Someday


You're going to need it in the house when you do the bathroom vanity,and remodel the kitchen.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> You're going to need it in the house when you do the bathroom vanity,and remodel the kitchen.
> 
> Herb


you got that right...


----------

